# Cave hominem unicum librum



## Yulan

Buongiorno a tutti 

Ho cercato il significato della seguente citazione in latino, ma non ho avuto molto successo ... è riportata su Wikipedia, ma senza traduzione: 

Cave hominem unicum librum

I miei studi, ahimè, non includono il latino  ... qualcuno può aiutarmi? 

Grazie mille in anticipo


----------



## Agró

Yulan said:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Ho cercato il significato della seguente citazione in latino, ma non ho avuto molto successo ... è riportata su Wikipedia, ma senza traduzione:
> 
> Cave hominem unicum librum
> 
> I miei studi, ahimè, non includono il latino  ... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
> 
> Grazie mille in anticipo


Non capisco bene la sintassi della frase, ma per logica dovrebbe significare "Attento all'uomo di un unico libro" (cioè all'uomo dogmatico, intransigente). Comunque, aspetta un po' (sto cercando conferma da un collega).


----------



## kreiner

La frase dovrebbe dire "unius libri", non "unicum librum". Il significato è come ha detto Agró.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

L'unico caso in cui venga usato "unicum librum" come complemento di qualità sarebbe quello del raro "accusativo alla greca", comunque il significato è come han già detto :Guardati dall'uomo dall'unico libro"


----------



## Yulan

Grazie mille, Agró!
Grazie mille, Kreiner!
Grazie mille, Tarinoidenkertoja!

Posso approfittare della vostra disponibilità e chiedervi se sapete dirmi di chi è questa citazione? 

Davvero grazie mille!


----------



## Agró

Yulan said:


> Grazie mille, Agró!
> Grazie mille, Kreiner!
> Grazie mille, Tarinoidenkertoja!
> 
> Posso approfittare della vostra disponibilità e chiedervi se sapete dirmi di chi è questa citazione?
> 
> Davvero grazie mille!



Ho trovato un'altra possibilità più logica:

_Cave ab homine unius libri._

The Routledge Dictionary of Latin Quotations.

Tommaso d'Aquino (adaptación).


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Agró! 

Stragrazie mille! Le tue risorse non hanno limiti!

Ancora complimentissimi _(... passatemi l'aggettivazione al superlativo assoluto )_ a te e anche a Kreiner e Tarinoidenkertoja! 

Ciao!


----------

